# ninja car



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to know how i can actually buy a bodykit from Ninja car. Their doesnt seem to be anything there but pictures.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

website?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.ninjacar.com


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

It looks like they just stole a lot of pics from other sites, with a couple exceptions. Looks like a fan site that has a small business in CA or wherever the website said..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there is a guy sponsored by ninja car who is on the forum and who's car was featured in NPM. contact him, maybe he could help you. [email protected]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well I e-mailed them and they got bac to me pretty quick about a price on a body kit--so I guess thats how it works if u want to make an order


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah that guy varitec told me to email them or to call them up. Its not cheap to call from cali to Oregon so i am going to email them soon. I am going to ask the price cause you know what they say if you have to ask. And I cant afford it right now.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

No I don't know what they say...? A better price??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the saying is: if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it. but damn, if i odn't know the price i always ask lol.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LoL! OHHH!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey crono...have you noticed we reply to alot of each other's psots here and on the sr20 forum? i mean i know it happens alot but i just really noticed it with our posts.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

where have all the prices gone? lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

call them thats all there is to it! I called about the omega kit and it was going to run the kit cost plus 150 for shipping....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my gtr bumper from erebuni was freakin $80 somethin....its crazy...i don't even want to think about how much its gonna cost to ship my roll bar when i get ready to order it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah same here with VIS . Theres just no way of beating that s/h costs-unless you're an actual dearler


----------



## Johnny4 (Aug 28, 2002)

*DON'T TRUST SHAN STEWART OR NINJACAR.COM!!!*

If you guys only new how much of a crook this guy is you'd think twice about ordering from Ninjacar.com or Shan Stewart ,a.k.a. Varitech1,or sixes,or whatever else he calls himself.Here's a link to the thread I have posted which has the full details of my story:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4692


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

I use to like the omega front end until i saw the picture on ninja cars web site.... Now i think it looks like complete [email protected]@P.... Is that considered the same front end as the R33 front end....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i deal with VIS and my shipping is via air freight and includes all the boxes. Most my bodykits that i sell are either local. If i do need to ship it takes about a week to get to the destination depending on where it is at


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *my gtr bumper from erebuni was freakin $80 somethin....its crazy...i don't even want to think about how much its gonna cost to ship my roll bar when i get ready to order it. *



Im lucky im about an hour away from erebunis shop in NYC 
i contacted ninjacar about there ogemga kit for mt 96 gxe and they quoted me 750 with shipping to NY if that help at all


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *well i deal with VIS and my shipping is via air freight and includes all the boxes. Most my bodykits that i sell are either local. If i do need to ship it takes about a week to get to the destination depending on where it is at *


how much are you paying
yea you should ask what kinda rate you are getting and then call up a freight forwarder in that state.....

If it were from N.y. i could get you about .15 per lb on airfreight shipments,... but bodykits will be going by dimensional weight..


lxwxh then divide by 166....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dang selrider, you must work at the post-office......lol Or just do a lot of business over the internet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well my boss is like contracted a private shipping company.

but for a body kit such as the omega kit we ship it abour 160 including boxes and all that. ( that to NYC)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no i work in the import export ........i handle all airfreight and ship anything from car parts to cars over s4eas and domestic...
there is another great eay to ship and its a company called forwardair the will truck anything in the U.S. for a great price!!!!
They have got things from me on Tuesday and have had it to CA
by Thursday...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm maybe you could help...i have wondered this a few times when i saw good deals on cars...but how much would it cost to import a car from japan?shipping only.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

see thats the part that sucks... i wish it was shipping only....

okay here we go....

you must pay all the importers charges as in 

customs entry fee
broker fee
inspection fee....(customs)
if you need delivery of the car thats even more...it really sucks becuase you need to be a customs broker in order to clear freight that comes into the Country...


Btw the ting that kills people is Customs duty and taxes...
there is a big customs tariff book that has almost every item there is on the Earth in it....I will look up what a car would be listed under today and see the % you would have to pay taxes....
Lets say the car cost $60,000.00 and the rate in the book was say 14% you would have to pay 14% of your car value in taxes....

Also ,when importing a car there are sooooooooo many forms that need to be filled out and that will also cost extra....
I will get you a quote if you give me details..

Miles on the car
Make/Model/Year
Engine and size ...
Gas tank size...
Car wieght
Color..
I might need more than that but i think I can get you a quote off of that info!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm..i don't have all that info. but the reaosn i asked was this guy was selling his r32 for $7,000, but it is in japan. thanks for the info though...i did not know there was so much involved. if i come across anything like that i will get back with you.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah alot of Bs involved in importing anything from overseas...
but yeah cars would be very expensive to import...but since we went off topic I will end it here before the thread is closed....

Just send me a pm if you come up with anything!!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

alright man, thanks again!


----------



## ren84_17 (Oct 1, 2002)

*ninja car sucks*

i just read about ninja car rippin people off. so dont buy a damn thing from them. i was interested in their site too but then i noticed no real info on prices or anything, just pics. it seems like a waste of time and others have already complained about getting screwed by them.


----------



## Johnny4 (Aug 28, 2002)

*Don't buy from them!!!*

That's right Ren, Ninjcar is a total fraud. I got screwed by them! I sent them $780 on May 31st of this year and it's now October 8th and I still haven't gotten my $ back. Those guys won't even return my last 4 emails!!!


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

http://aerotrends.com/index2.html

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=2939

http://www.xtremewhite.com/



TRY THESE SITES FIRST, DONT BUY FROM NINJACAR.COM. THE GUY CHEATS AND WANTED MORE THAN BIN LADEN IS. for real.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. you can check out the importfan site and c ontact me

i usually get better deals from them than listed on their website.


----------

